# Homogenizing milk?



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

From what I've read on the internet, the process of homogenizing milk seems to be somewhat complex. 
I'm wondering if anyone homogenizes their milk at home? Or, is there any way to homogenize milk for home use?


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Why do you want to?? :shrug:


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, I guess because I'm a wee bit spoiled and we were talking about getting a milk cow since we drink about a gallon of milk every other day not to mention the butter, cheese and so forth and I just don't like the idea of having to stir my glass of chocolate milk every few minutes to keep the fat from coming to the top. LOL


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Absolutely no problem there!!  If you want to make butter, your going to want to skim the cream from the top of the milk jug before you use it for drinking. Whatever you don't skim off, just shake or stir the jug real well. Pour you a glass and enjoy. The cream takes quite a while to rise on cold milk after its been shaken. Much longer than it should take anyone to drink a glass of milk.
One of raw milks greatest advantages is that it has not been homogenized. Homogenization is unhealthy.
If you homogenize it, you won't be able to skim cream off to make butter.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank you Ozark!
Now, can anyone tell me where to find a reasonbly priced milk cow?


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

6e said:


> Thank you Ozark!
> Now, can anyone tell me where to find a reasonbly priced milk cow?


Good question there! If you find out, let me know


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

homoginizing is a process that is done by heat and stirring, I have found that if skim cream before i pasturize i get alot more than if i pasturize then skim. I assume i was homoginzing to some extent, however i don't think you can replicate factory homiginazation at home, just shake the jug before you pour,


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

6e said:


> Thank you Ozark!
> Now, can anyone tell me where to find a reasonbly priced milk cow?


what kind do you want ???


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

You just have to keep searching. We bought a standard jersey (before we got into the mini's) for $400.00. She was a good milker but small and their bull was big. She was a great deal and we still have her. If you just qut feelers out everywhere and be patient, sometimes the cow will come.
We do have a mini heifer calf left, but she is expensive. Sorry.
Joanie


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

we have 2 jersey/holstiend crosses, 3 (one is pending sale) jersey angus crosses) reasonable


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I've been trying to buy some heifers (springing) and it's not like they stay local anymore. One large farmer that I may buy from sent his last two loads to Indiana and Mexico. That's from Northern NYS.

Look for the small farmer who needs money and is willing to sell a single animal or calf. Heifer calves will be expensive BUT they a bit lower lately. Also, the cross breds will be cheaper.

About homogenization, you don't need to stir milk often to keep the butterfat down. Once every half hour would do it. I do understand the chocolate milk sitting there, though, but I stir mine to keep the chocolate in suspension, not the cream! LOL!

Jennifer


----------

